# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch biển Hải Hòa - Thanh Hóa ?

## showluo

Xin chào mọi người, sang đầu tháng 6 em muốn đi nghỉ ở khu biển Hải Hòa, Thanh Hóa, có bác nào đi rồi cho em nhời tư vấn với ạ
Giá rổ khu này như thế nào? Ăn uống ra sao?? đi xa k ạ?

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Mình vừa mới có dịp đi qua bãi biển Hải Hòa về, mặc dù không được tắm nhưng cảm thấy vô cùng hài lòng nên mới vội lên đây giới thiệu cho các bạn biết, để các bạn có thể tham khảo chọn địa điểm du lịch trong đợt hè này.
Hải Hòa là 1 bãi biển mới nằm ở Tĩnh Gia -Thanh Hóa, vì thế nó còn mang nhiều nét hoang sơ của tự nhiên, với bãi biển rộng và bằng phẳng, nước trong xanh, bãi cát dài … Vì dự định hè này sẽ quay lại nên có lưu lại thông tin một số KS ở đó nhưng chỉ có 4 cái ra hồn thôi, còn đâu toàn nhà nghỉ cấp 4, mùa hè mà vào thì như hành xác.
KS Xanh HÀ ABC : 037.8727.668
KS Đại Dương : 037.8727.666
KS Cao Nguyến : 037 8727.888
KS Tân Thịnh : 0433.560170 (số này đầu HN thì phải, chắc chưa xây xong nên đăng số HN, theo mình thấy thì đang hoàn thiện khoảng 90% rồi, bảo là khai trương vào 30/4 này đấy, trông đẹp và khang trang)

----------


## dr.cuonghmu

Về Biển Hải Hòa-Tĩnh Gia- Thanh Hóa. Ngoài việc vui chơi dưới biển các bạn có thể tham khảo thêm 1 địa chỉ tin cậy đặt ăn uống tại nhà hàng Vườn Sinh Thái Điểm Hẹn, ngay gần cầu Còng cách biển 2km trên đường quốc lộ 1A. ( cách đường bắt đầu rẽ trái xuống biển 300m)
Các ngày cuối tuần thường tổ chức nhạc sống có nhạc công ^^ chương trình hát cho nhau nghe

----------


## namlun

đi chơi ở biển hải hòa vui lắm,đặc biển biển ban đêm rất đẹp

__________________________________________________  _
du lịch biển bãi biển hải hòa

----------


## khampha123

Tôi đã từng  đi Hải Hoà nhiều lần và có cảm nhận biển ở đây rất "hài hoà", còn hoang sơ, dịch  vụ ăn uống chưa có nhiều. Ở khu du lịch hiện có khoảng 3 - 4 khách sạn, giá cả  cũng chấp nhận được. Bạn có thể đi xe bus Hà Nội - Vinh và xuống thị trấn Còng,  Tĩnh Gia. Từ thị trấn Còng đi xe ôm (vì không có taxi) 3km nữa là đến biển. Giá  xe cho cả nhà từ 120.000 đến 160.000 đồng/lượt.
Ở đây không  khí yên bình, thoáng đãng, nếu còn thời gian bạn có thể sang cảng cá Hải Thanh  để xem cuộc sống của người dân biển nơi đây.
Hoặc bạn có  thể đặt tour của các Công ty du lịch theo thông tin sau :  

 CÔNG TY CỔ  PHẦN FIDITOUR
129 Nguyễn  Huệ, Quận 1, Tp.HCM, Việt Nam
Điện thoại:  (+84 - 8) 3914 1414 (Ext : 360)  ||| Fax: (+84 - 8) 3914  1363
Ms. Yen  0934 968 529              
Chat:  fiditour.khachsanonline4 / fiditour.touronline4
Website :  http://www.fiditour.com/  //  http://www.dulichmuasam.com/
Chúc bạn có  một chuyến đi vui vẻ!

----------


## giangnamhanoi

Bãi biển Hải Hòa có bãi tắm rất đẹp, càng ngày càng đông khách đến ! 

Nhà mình đã đi 2 lần năm 2012 và tháng 6 năm 2013, đi từ HN 200km đến đúng bưu điện Tĩnh gia thì có biển rẽ trái vào 2km.
Biển rất rộng và bằng phẳng, sạch sẽ, sóng vừa. Nếu có gió đông thì nước rất ấm, gió nam thì nước mát lạnh
Đợt này đi đúng mùa gió lào, ngày đầu tiên chịu cảnh  nóng 38-40oC, kinh khủng, ngồi ăn ở hàng không có điều hòa chịu từng cơn gió hầm hập , cố ăn cho nhanh để về phòng.  

Đặc biệt là người dân ở đây rất hiền lành và chất phác, thuê gửi đồ có bàn ghế ngồi là 10-20k, nước suối 10k, nếu mua 1 quả dừa 80k thì không tính tiền trông đồ,  khả năng nấu ăn có hạn chế, khả năng chặt chém khách không có nhưng không nên chủ quan.

Một số nhà hàng có dịch vụ nấu ăn thuê, cứ mua đổ về, năm nay tính giá là 30.000d/kg, nói chung là có cao hơn năm ngoái nhưng vẫn ok
Ăn sáng tại luôn bãi biển, xôi 20k.gói, 30k/ đĩa bánh cuốn, trứng gà 5k/quả  

Buổi sáng sớm 5 giờ 30 có chợ sáng bán nhiều hải sản tươi sống, chỉ cần 100k + 30k thuê nấu là có thể các bạn 5 người có thể ăn ghẹ tươi ngon thoải mái, tất nhiên là ghẹ vừa phải, nếu ghẹ to giá 280-300k/kg, cá thu nướng tại chỗ giá được, cua giá 400k/kg,  nếu có xe riêng nên đem theo thùng xốp mua đá đem về. Mua đá tại nhà số 99 phố bên phải chơ Còng 
Chợ huyện Tĩnh Gia ( Còng ) cách bãi tắm 2km , trong chợ Còng cũng có rất nhiều hàng hải sản tươi và khô, giá cả hợp lý nhưng nên mặc cả rõ ràng, người dân luôn tìm mọi cách để đòi thêm các phí nhỏ lẻ, nên cảnh giác và mặc cả rõ ràng để cho chuyến du lịch được thoải mái , ví dụ : 
Khi nấu thuê rồi thì đòi thêm phí bưng bê, mua tôm tươi đã trả thêm giá có sấy khô thì  lại đòi thêm tiền ga, cân mua ở bãi biển thì có thể không đủ, khách sạn có thể cố tình ghi sai hóa đơn, người bán hàng trong chợ khu vực hải sản nói rất nhiều, lấn át cả người mua – bạn nên biết trước.

Cả nhà ai muốn đi du lịch để tận hưởng cảm giác mới thì nhớ ghé vô đây nhé!

P/s: Mình giới thiệu cho cả nhà mấy địa chỉ hotel trong đó, để cả nhà nếu có ý định vô đó du lịch thì tham khảo nhé!
Lần đầu 2012 ở khách sạn Cao Nguyễn, phòng nhìn biển giá 1,1 triệu, bên trong giá khoảng 800, năm nay 2013 cuối tuần hỏi hét giá 1,8tr nên thôi
Lần này quyết định ở thử Hoàng Phát, giá rẻ hơn, có nhà ăn rộng rãi sạch sẽ đỗ xe thoải mái, nếu các ks khác hết phòng thì đặt đây cũng được, chủ ks là Bà Huê, Mr Tuấn là con, đển nơi mới biết có thêm ks Tân Thịnh và thấy là tiếc  với giá 600k thì nên ở Tân Thịnh 700k thì hơn
Vừa gần biển và phòng thoải mái hơn

·  KS Xanh HÀ ABC : 037.8727.668 
·  KS Đại Dương : 037.8727.666 
·  KS Cao Nguyến : 037 8727.888
Tân Thịnh  037 8727.988
Khách sạn Xanh Hà ABC SĐT: 037.8727.668
 Phòng đẹp, có bãi đỗ xe, có nhà hàng ven biển, giá năm 2013 khoảng 1,5 triệu phòng nhìn biển và 900k phòng bên trong
2. Khách sạn Cao Nguyễn SĐT: 037.8727.888
 Phòng đẹp, có khu chăm sóc sức khỏe lành mạnh, có phòng hát karaoke. Có 200 phòng. năm nay 2013 cuối tuần hỏi hét giá 1,8tr . cuối tuần 900k và 700k với điều kiện phải đặt ăn tại ks

3. Khách sạn Tân Thịnh SĐT : 0433.560.170
Có 60 phòng, gần núi và biển, giá mới năm 2013 nay là 1,1 triệu cuối tuần phòng nhìn biển, 700k view núi

Nhà nghỉ Hoàng Phát có khoảng 10 phòng , giá cuối tuần là 600k-650k, bình thường 350k -400k, nên đặt tầng 1 vì tầng 2 rất nóng, có điều hòa cũng không ăn thuaĐi ra biển khoảng 200m, đôi lúc nhà nghỉ cho mượn xe máy đi ra tắm biển hoạc đèo ra

Cảnh báo tuyệt đối tránh nhà nghỉ *Quỳnh nhi* *(* *Của vợ chồng Đỗ Văn Hân số DT* *0963.097.**--- )*
rẻ hơn, khoảng 350 -400k cuối tuần
Nó nhận tiền rồi mà có khách khác trả cao hơn hay ở lâu hơn là nó gọi bảo trả lại mình tiền đấy

Khách sạn Đại Dương là được hơn, mình đã ỏ khách sạn này năm 2012 và thấy phòng rộng, 1 phòng 3,4 người lớn có thể ở đượcKhoảng 40 phòng, giá phải chấp nhận được, dịch vụ tốt hơn ks Cao Nguyễn
Giá tốt nếu đặt qua công ty du lịch – nếu đặt trực tiếp năm nay phải 1,5 triệu trở lên phòng đối diện biển – 800-900k phòng bên trong

----------


## giangnamhanoi

Tôi là dân du lịch chuyên nghiệp mà còn bị mắc bẫy nhà nghỉ Quỳnh Nhi ở biển Hải Hòa , kiểu chộp giật thì nếu là khách thường rất khó tránh

Hải Hòa là bãi biển mới của Thanh Hóa, tôi đã đi 2 lần năm 2012 và 1 lần đầu tháng 6.2013, tôi thích nên rủ các bạn trong nghành du lịch đi thăm cho biết, vậy mà bị ngay quả lật lọng , bây giờ du khách cũng bắt đầu nên cảnh giác khi đi Hải Hòa, người ta còn đang sợ không dám đi Sầm sơn, sắp tới lại đến Hải Hòa nữa thì Du lịch Thanh hóa không phát triển được.
Tôi muốn gửi thông tin này cảnh báo các bạn có ý định đi du lịch biển Hải Hòa, hãy tránh xa  Nhà nghỉ Quỳnh Nhi, thôn Đông Hải xã Hải Hòa Tĩnh Gia Thanh Hóa

Của vợ chồng Đỗ Văn Hân số DT 0963.097.659

Số TK : 3522 2050 38658
Ngân hàng NN PT Nông Thôn chi nhánh Tĩnh gia TH
Số của vợ Hân 0165.688.9271 ( có ghi bên cạnh địa chỉ liên hệ )
Tất cả các tin nhắn và cuộc gọi có chụp ảnh kèm theo

Ngày 18.6 tôi có liên hệ với Hân hỏi xem NN còn bao nhiêu phòng, Hân nói có 6 phòng , tôi hỏi tiếp tối ngày 22.6 thì còn bao nhiêu phòng, Hân nói còn 3 phòng , tôi hỏi giá Hân nói là 350k/phòng
Ngày đầu liên lạc nói chuyện có vẻ lịch sự tử tế.

Tôi hẹn hôm sau gọi lại vì còn phải hỏi ý kiến các bạn đi cùng
Sáng 19.6 tôi gọi điện lại hỏi và thống nhát việc đặt 2 phòng tối 22.6
Hân có nhắn tin cho tôi yêu cầu đặt cọc và thống nhất là giá 350k, và yêu cầu chuyển 500k. Tôi đồng ý và chuyển tiền lúc 10gio sau khi nhận dc thông tin TK lúc 9h49
Và có nhắn tin nói rõ số tiền chuyền là 500k và số còn lại là 200k

11h38 Hân dùng số máy khác gọi lại cho tôi báo là đã nhận dc tiền
14h44 Hân gọi lại hỏi có phải tôi đặt cho 1 đêm 22.6, tôi nói đúng, Hân bảo là lúc đó đang không chú ý việc khác nên nhận sai với tôi. Nó phải nhận đoàn khác và chuyển tôi sang nhà nghỉ khác.
Tôi nói là không thay đổi được đâu, vì đã thống nhất xong rồi

14h51 Vợ hân gọi, báo là chông em nhầm, lật lọng đúng kiểu  chợ búa hàng tôm hàng cá, nói lấn át không để cho người khác nói, nó bảo là em chỉ nhận 2 đêm thôi, một đêm em không nhận, nhà nghỉ của em 1 tuần có 2 ngày cuối tuần, anh đặt 1 đêm thì không được, anh xuống đây em đưa lại tiền cho anh và … , nó nói rất nhiều, tôi bảo là tôi không đồng ý.

Tôi bảo là nên giữ uy tín, nếu không tôi đưa thông tin lên mạng thì mất còn lớn hơn là 500k , nó bảo nhà nghỉ nó có mấy phòng nó chẳng sợ, anh phải có Tâm chứ.

Nó còn mắng lại tôi là phải có Tâm, tôi là khách chuyển tiền cho nó, bây giờ nó hủy vô lý lại còn mắng lại mình, bực mình hết mức. 
Tôi nhấn mạnh là tôi chuyển tiền rồi, tôi không biết đó là việc của chị, tôi không chuyển đi đâu cả. Nó bảo tôi là mới nói chuyện với anh qua điện thoại đã thấy anh là người không tốt, không biết gặp anh thì nhìn mặt anh thế nào. Nó xoay ngược lại tình thế kiểu như vậy, mà rõ ràng nó mới là người lật lọng.

Cuối cùng tôi bảo là tôi chỉ nói chuyện với người nhận tiền của tôi và người làm việc ban đầu, và tôi cũng nói luôn là tôi không cần ở cái nhà nghỉ này nữa, tối sẽ xuống lấy lại tiền trực tiếp. 

Cái NN này nó cứ nhận tiền của khách, khi có khách khac hỏi ở nhiều đêm hơn 1 đoàn khác lấy hết 3 phòng còn lại của nó thì nó xóa mình luôn, không coi khách đặt trước là gì cả.

Tóm lại là lần sau các bạn đi Thanh Hóa thì nên đặt khách sạn có thỏa thuận hợp đồng đoằng hoàng. Hiện tại tôi chỉ có tín nhiệm 3 cái ks là ACB xanh hà, Đại Dương và Tân Thịnh, Cao nguyễn đã ở rồi, nhân viên chém được khách là chém luôn, lúc nào cũng phải cảnh giác.  




*gày giao dịch*
*Số tham chiếu*
*Trạng thái (+/-)*

19/06/2013
0595 - 0006293
-

*Số tiền*
*Mô tả*

511,000.00
/Ref :tongue: IB1306190076M1{//}NHH: NHNN VA PTNT CHI NHANH TINH GIA THANH HOA.Anh Nam Ha Noi 
dat coc tien phong ngay 22 thang 6 D.Vi CHUYEN:NGUYEN THI THU HUONG








Địa chỉ cần tránh: Nhà nghỉ Quỳnh Nhi, thôn Đông Hải xã Hải Hòa Tĩnh Gia Thanh HóaSĐT: 0963.097.659 0165.688.9271

----------


## namlun

> Bãi biển Hải Hòa có bãi tắm rất đẹp, càng ngày càng đông khách đến ! 
> 
> Nhà mình đã đi 2 lần năm 2012 và tháng 6 năm 2013, đi từ HN 200km đến đúng bưu điện Tĩnh gia thì có biển rẽ trái vào 2km.
> Biển rất rộng và bằng phẳng, sạch sẽ, sóng vừa. Nếu có gió đông thì nước rất ấm, gió nam thì nước mát lạnh
> Đợt này đi đúng mùa gió lào, ngày đầu tiên chịu cảnh  nóng 38-40oC, kinh khủng, ngồi ăn ở hàng không có điều hòa chịu từng cơn gió hầm hập , cố ăn cho nhanh để về phòng.  
> 
> Đặc biệt là người dân ở đây rất hiền lành và chất phác, thuê gửi đồ có bàn ghế ngồi là 10-20k, nước suối 10k, nếu mua 1 quả dừa 80k thì không tính tiền trông đồ,  khả năng nấu ăn có hạn chế, khả năng chặt chém khách không có nhưng không nên chủ quan.
> 
> Một số nhà hàng có dịch vụ nấu ăn thuê, cứ mua đổ về, năm nay tính giá là 30.000d/kg, nói chung là có cao hơn năm ngoái nhưng vẫn ok
> ...


Đây là một cách cạnh tranh khách hàng không đẹp của một số cá nhân làm việc ở các khách sạn khác.
Bạn là người đã từng đi du lịch thì bạn nên tỉnh táo nhé

----------


## giangnamhanoi

Bạn Namlun ơi, tôi không biết bạn có liên quan đến NN Quỳnh nhi  hay không , tôi không việc gì phải đi làm cái việc quảng cáo không công cho khách sạn khác, nhận xét của tôi hoàn toàn khách quan, các bạn nếu đã biết trang tripadvisor.com chuyên cho khách nước ngoài đánh giá dịch vụ các khách sạn mình đã ở thì biết. Khách hàng luôn là người thông minh và có lụa chọn đúng đắn. Tôi đã đi khảo sát chụp ảnh và quay video quảng bá du lịch và đã nghỉ tại hàng trăm khách sạn khác nhau trên Việt nam, nhưng chưa bao giờ tôi bị đối xử tráo trở như nhà nghỉ Quỳnh Nhi ở biển Hải Hòa Thanh Hóa, tôi đã có văn bản gửi đích danh lãnh đạo sở du lịch Thanh Hóa ( Hòm thư nội bộ - Sở Văn hóa, Thể thao và Du lịch Thanh Hóa ) yêu cầu chấn chỉnh và có biện pháp với NN Quỳnh nhi, hoạc bất cứ với nhà nghỉ khách sạn nào có hành vi không tôn trọng khách hàng, không giữ uy tín vì cái lợi trước mắt, tham bát bỏ mâm.

----------


## giangnamhanoi

Tôi xin gửi kèm theo 4 Video du lịch đã làm quảng bá cho Thanh Hóa

*1.Hình Ảnh Video Khách Sạn Tại Bãi Biển Hải Hòa , Tĩnh Gia , Thanh Hóa - YouTube*► 3:09► 3:09
www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tqvMP6jXYI

*2.Biển Hải Hòa , Tĩnh Gia , Thanh Hóa www.toiyeudulich.vn, Tôi Yêu Du Lịch - YouTube*► 4:02► 4:02
www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrjPExt6yNE


*1.Thanh Nha Ho - Ho Dynasty Citadel becomes world cultural ...*► 3:38► 3:38
www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4SYTrFwxJ8
Travel to *thanh hoa*, Vietnam, Vietnam Package tour, daily tour from *...*

*1.Suối Cá thần Thanh Hóa - Fish Stream (Fish god) in Cam Luong Thanh Hoa - YouTube*► 3:20► 3:20
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ju7DTOocmOs
Cá tại suối Ngọc - núi Trường Sinh - Cẩm Lương - *Cẩm Thủy* ... *Suối Cá thần* Thanh Hóa

----------

